# When will,cards go on sale



## RGF (Sep 23, 2013)

I am looking to buy several high end cards (lexar 1000x or Sandisk extreme pro). Prices have been fairly - wondering if we will see a price drop this fall - Black Friday or event a few days earlier

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2013)

There do tend to be sales around black Friday. One way to get notice of them is to go to Canon Price Watch, navigate to the card or cards that interest you, and click notify me. You can set a price for notification, and when one of the CPW retailers has it for your price or less, you will get a e-mail.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03967/Lexar-64GB-Professional-1000x-UDMA-CompactFlash-price.html

BTW, prices seem to be at a all time low for the random high end card I picked.


----------



## michi (Sep 23, 2013)

You can also go to www.camelcamelcamel.com and see the price history of all items on Amazon and also set price alerts for Amazon price changes. Comes in pretty handy.

If anything, in the last two weeks card prices seems to have gone up a bit. My guess is also that you will see some deals around Thanksgiving and Xmas as usual, but who knows...


----------



## RGF (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for


----------



## michi (Sep 23, 2013)

And speaking of, Amazon just sent me an email. Their deal of the day includes Transcend memory cards. Not sure if that is your thing:

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=xs_gb_A49O49PNOCOVE?_encoding=UTF8&node=7510082011&pf_rd_p=441937901&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0XYSC15CGY8TMHK1TGHX


----------



## RGF (Sep 24, 2013)

michi said:



> And speaking of, Amazon just sent me an email. Their deal of the day includes Transcend memory cards. Not sure if that is your thing:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=xs_gb_A49O49PNOCOVE?_encoding=UTF8&node=7510082011&pf_rd_p=441937901&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0XYSC15CGY8TMHK1TGHX



Thanks. Looking for high cards


----------



## bycostello (Sep 24, 2013)

if you're not in a rush sit tight


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2013)

Prices vary greatly, but drop as a card design ages. There is always a high price when a new product is released, and then the price drops over the life of the product. Between now and Christmas can be a good time, Note the big price drop last November for Sandisk. The price may very welol rise soon so that they can be on sale come November for the same price they sell for now


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 25, 2013)

Take in to account the Hynix fire and the impact of 'fake' SanDisk cards and just buy what you need when you need it from a trusted source.


----------



## RGF (Sep 25, 2013)

dilbert said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking to buy several high end cards (lexar 1000x or Sandisk extreme pro). Prices have been fairly - wondering if we will see a price drop this fall - Black Friday or event a few days earlier
> ...



I shoot wildlife and with a 1Dx, I occasionally buffer out (animals fighting, hunting, ...) Does not happen often but when it does, I am missing what could be great action shots.


----------

